# Problemas con impresora Canon 1025



## albella (Mar 6, 2018)

Saludos. El error que da esta impresora es que al imprimir, pone un cartelito de "*Cargue papel: LTR*" y seguidamente pone "*Cambiar TAM. Regist ->Fijación común*".
A pesar de que le he puesto que las páginas son A4, porque son las que puse en la bandeja 1. Y eso del "_cambiar tam regist_" no tiene sentido para mí.
Lo más extraño es que cuando hago una fotocopia, no da error y hace la impresión correctamente. Hice también una impresión de la lista de datos del usuario y lo imprimió sin errores.
Le hice un reset a la impresora y da esos mismos errores.

Por otro lado, no se borra correctamente el DRUM y eso hace que la impresión de las hojas que fotocopio, salgan con líneas negras a todo lo largo de la hoja.

¿Pueden orientarme, por favor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2018)

Te está pidiendo tamaño  "Letter" (LTR) es decir, tamaño carta, una hoja que mide 8.5x11 pulgadas (20.32x27.94 centímetros)


----------



## albella (Mar 6, 2018)

Sí, amigo, pero es que las hojas que tengo son A4 y en los ajustes comunes de la impresora, en _Tam. papel común _le puse A4 y en 3.- ajustes impresora, donde dice Tam papel default, también le puse A4. No veo en ninguna otra posición donde haya que rectificarle ese tamaño. Todo esto es para la bandeja 1. Lo más extraño es que solo da ese anuncio (y no imprime) cuando le digo imprimir. Lo fotocopiado y los informes internos de la impresora, lo imprime bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2018)

Fijate que tamaño tiene configurado el Spoiler de impresión *en la PC*


----------



## albella (Mar 7, 2018)

Sí, eso tiene que ser asunto de los driver de la impresora. Bien, ¿a qué te refieres con lo del spoiler?. ¿dónde está eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

No , no son los drivers , cuando le das a imprimir un documento , ahí se configura el formato del papel.

Posiblemente dando botón derecho a imprimir abras el "spoiler"

Spoiler también se llama "cola de impresión" , es el lugar en la PC dónde guarda en lista de espera las impresiones esperando que termine la que está en curso.

Si los formatos están configurados distintos , fundamentalmente más grande en la PC que en la impresora , se arma lío 

Saludos !


----------



## albella (Mar 7, 2018)

Dosmetros, aquí adjunto la imágen de la configuración de esta impresora. En papel disponible aparece Letter, pero cuando doy "preferencias", le puse A4 en Page Size y ahora descubrí que si le pongo A4 en Output size, entonces no me da error al imprimir. Pero que yo recuerde, al hacer una configuración, no tengo que repetir que quiero A4 y también debería quitar el dichoso cartelito de Letter y poner A4 como lo estoy diciendo.

¿Dónde me equivoco?. De paso, gracias por responderme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

Porque una configuración es el tamaño de papel y otra el tamaño de impresión.

Si el tamaño del papel es mas grande que el tamaño de impresión no habrá problemas. 

Quizás por eso te quedaba el rodillo sucio , le faltaba papel para volcar el thoner.


----------



## albella (Mar 7, 2018)

El resultado del experimento es el siguiente:
Para que no dé problemas de impresión, en las opciones internas de la impresora debe decir:
_Tam papel común_- _Gaveta 1_: A4 y en _ajustes impresora_-t_am papel default:_ A4 también.

En las propiedades de la impresora, _Page size_ puede estar en letter, pero en _output_ tiene que decir A4. Así es como único imprime sin gritar.
Por otro lado, estoy tratando de encontar un drum para ver si ese es el problema de las columnas grises y sucias que pone en las hojas. No sé por qué no borra correctamente el dichoso tubito verde. En cualquier tamaño de hoja, fotocopie o imprima, hace el mismo patrón de mancha.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2018)

albella dijo:


> . . . Por otro lado, estoy tratando de encontar un drum para ver si ese es el problema de las columnas grises y sucias que pone en las hojas. No sé por qué no borra correctamente el dichoso tubito verde. En cualquier tamaño de hoja, fotocopie o imprima, hace el mismo patrón de mancha.


Casi con seguridad el cilindro de la unidad de imagen _"Pasó a mejor vida"_

_




_​Intenta retirarlo y limpiar la unidad de limpieza, tiene un depósito de tóner residual, vaciar, tal ves mejore algo.
La solución definitiva sería cambiar el cilindro (Drum y la cuchilla de limpieza)


----------



## albella (May 3, 2018)

Este es el defecto. Cada imágen tiene escrito en qué momento se imprimió.
Lo único que me falta es desmontar el láser, pero eso se me ha hecho súper difícil.

¿Alguna recomendación?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 3, 2018

La imágen 1 es el defecto a solucionar. La 2 es después de cambiar el DRUM, la 3 es después de haberle hecho una sesión de limpieza siguiendo el menú y la 4 es después de cambiar el tóner. También desmonté el sistema donde va el tóner y lo limpié, pero no hubo cambios


----------



## tiago (May 5, 2018)

Puede que el drum esté mal colocado o sea defectuoso.
Puede también que acumule toner en el drum, y que el exceso no sea eliminado. Eso me ocurrió a mi con una que me encontré en la calle, la solución fué un nuevo tambor.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2018)

Cuando tengas la idea de desmontar el láser, tomate unas cervezas y espera a que se te pase.

Cuando dices *"después de cambiar el DRUM"* te refieres a:
1) Cambiar solamente el cilindro
2) Cambiar la unidad de imagen completa

Si el caso fue 1 ¿ Vaciaste el depósito de tóner residual, limpiaste el rodillo o grilla de carga, limpiaste la cuchilla de limpieza del cilindro ?

Al cambiar unidad de imagen o cilindro se debe hacer un reset de valores de carga del mismo ¿ Lo realizaste ?


----------



## albella (May 5, 2018)

_"Cuando tengas la idea de desmontar el láser, tomate unas cervezas y espera a que se te pase." _
Gracias Fogonazo, esta es una de las mejores recomendaciones que me han dado en mi vida. Eso que yo quería hacer es casi un imposible.
Sigo trabajando en eso y ya comentaré

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 5, 2018

Todavía tengo la impresora medio desarmada. Pude conseguir un developing unit nuevo, que es donde va el tóner y se quitó el problema. Claro, después tuve que hacerle una nueva limpieza según el menú. Es decir, de la imágen inicial que tenía (imagen 1), al cambiar el Drum, que es donde está el rodillo verde, se mejoró mucho la impresión (imágen 2). El cambio de tóner no tuvo influencia. A pesar de que limpié el developing unit, parece que no fue a fondo y seguía dando mala calidad. Al cambiar esto por uno nuevo, se resolvieron todos los defectos que quedaban de bandas en blanco y otras sucias.
En cuanto pueda armar el armatroste y escanear las imágenes que faltan, las publicaré si creen necesario.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 5, 2018

De paso, como la impresora estaba en aire acondicionado, al sacarla al patio para trabajarla, me dió ERROR 100 que dice algo así como que pudiera haber humedad en el láser. Lo dejé todo desarmado a la interperie y cuanto cable estuviera conectado al bloque láser lo bañé con limpiador de contactos y se quitó ese error. Para colmo, se empezaron a zafar los cablecitos del ventilador, dando error también

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 5, 2018

Tiago y Fogonazo, sin sus recomendaciones, hubiera seguido buscando a ciegas. Gracias a ambos dos


----------



## albella (May 8, 2018)

*Otra Canon 1025 con mala impresión*

Esta impresora tiene el defecto de mala calidad en la impresión. Le cambié el tóner y el DRUM, pero como no se resolvía todo el problema, desarmé el Developing unit, que es el receptáculo del tóner y le hice un desarme total y limpieza profunda.

Pero ahora al encender la impresora, no se detiene la comprobación inicial. El motor principal no se detiene, aunque la pantallita me dice que todo está bien. Al cabo de mucho rato en eso, sale un cartel que dice que no tiene tóner, cosa que es falsa. Eso me sucedió con la impresora anterior, pero se le quitó solo después de manosearla por todos lados y desmontarla varias veces. Pero esta no se ha detenido a pesar del manoseo.

¿Alguna recomendación, por favor?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2018)

La indicación "Falta de Tóner" sale luego de que la máquina intentó y no logró ajustar la concentración de tóner en el revelador.
Mira si no te dejaste algún cable sin conectar o la unidad de revelado no hace buen contacto en su alojamiento dentro de la máquina.


----------



## albella (May 9, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> concentración de tóner en el revelador


Esa frase... Cuando en la anterior impresora cambié el drum y el "developing unit" que es donde va el tóner, ví que en este último, la varilla magnética tenía polvo de revelado. En esta que desarmé y limpié, quité bastante polvo de ese rodillo y del interior de esa pieza. ¿Habrá quedado muy poco?. También vacié del Drump todo el polvo residual que va guardando en su interior. ¿Será algo de eso el problema?.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 9, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> Al cambiar unidad de imagen o cilindro se debe hacer un reset de valores de carga del mismo ¿ Lo realizaste ?


Amigo, releyendo una intervención tuya en el tema de la anterior impresora, escribiste esto. ¿Cómo se hace ese reset de valores?. Porque veo algo parecido en el menú, pero no he podido hacer el reset


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2018)

Mis comentarios se basan en otras marcas de impresoras, no conozco el procedimiento de reset para Canon

Si retiraste revelador (Developer) del rodillo magnético y en gran cantidad: *¡ Tienes un problema ! *


----------



## albella (May 9, 2018)

Esa noticia es buena, porque me indicas el camino del problema y la solución. ¿Pero dónde debo incorporar polvo, en el rodillo de la unidad de revelado o también en el recipiente del Drum?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2018)

albella dijo:


> Esa noticia es buena, porque me indicas el camino del problema y la solución. ¿Pero dónde debo incorporar polvo, en el rodillo de la unidad de revelado o también en el recipiente del Drum?


Te repíto NO conozco esas máquinas en particular.
En impresoras de bajo volumen hay 2 posibilidades.
1) Emplean tóner monocomponente que sería tóner con revelador incluido. 
2) Emplean 2 componentes tóner + revelador por separado

Si el caso es el segundo debe existir un depósito que hay que, primero vaciar, y luego rellenar con la carga adecuada


----------



## albella (May 9, 2018)

Bueno, aquí el tóner viene lleno de polvo magnético. El drum viene aparte y tiene un recipiente donde se acumula polvo desechado. Hay otras impresoras que tiene un "todo incluído", pero este no es el caso.
Voy a desarmar otra unidad reveladora, la limpiaré a fondo pero sin quitarle tanto polvo del rodillo magnético.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

albella dijo:


> polvo magnético



Eso creo lo llaman "revelador" .


----------



## albella (May 9, 2018)

Había comentado que la impresora estaba dando el defecto de que no detenía la comprobación al encender. Pues resulta que en la unidad de revelado, donde va el tóner, le faltaba un tornillito, un miserable tornillito y eso era lo que no dejaba terminar esa comprobación y el motor principal se mantenía trabajando hasta que después de muuucho tiempo, decía que le faltaba el toner.
Adjunto imagen del tornillito.
De todas formas, todavía no está imprimiendo con calidad, así que seguiré limpiando y desarmando esa pieza. No es el toner y el Drum es nuevo


----------



## albella (Jun 30, 2018)

Saludos, amigos.A la impresora Canon IR 1025 que me trajeron le tuve que desarmar la unidad de revelado porque estaba trabada por el polvo revelador endurecido. La desarmé, limpié completamente y volví a armar. Ahora al encender se demora más de 1 minuto para que se detenga la comprobación inicial. El motor principal se queda dando vueltas aunque en la pantallita pone la información normal, como si no existiera problemas. Al cabo de ese tiempo se detiene el motor y pone que no tiene tóner.
A veces me permite sacar una fotocopia y entonces me dice que tiene el tóner bajo.
He desarmado varias veces esta unidad de revelado para tratar de descubrir el defecto, pero no logro darme cuenta de cuál es el problema. Si pongo otra unidad de revelado funciona perfectamente, es decir, el defecto lo provoca esta unidad, que le ha quedado un problema al armarla. Curiosamente tengo otra unidad de revelado, que no la he desarmado aún, que da ese defecto de no detenerse en la comprobación inicial cuando se enciende la máquina.


Volví a trabajar en esta impresora. ¿Me pueden decir *dónde está el sensor* que indica si está o no el tóner puesto?. Una unidad reveladora *funciona bien*, pero es la que cuando la armé después de darle mantenimiento, cometí algún error en el montaje y el equipo *no detecta* si tiene el tóner puesto o no. Un developing unit *nuevo*, da una comprobación extensa, que no se detiene y cuando lo hace, dice que no tiene tóner. Ahora me da ese defecto con otro developing unit que desarmé por estar trabado por el polvo solidificado que tenía.
He revisado que el resorte, de cobre y el muelle de una de las tapas esté correcto. No puedo descifrar si la tapa de medialuna está trabajando bien. El tóner entra sin problemas. ¿Alguien me puede orientar dónde buscar?


----------



## albella (Jul 30, 2018)

Hola, amigos.
Esta impresora la trajeron porque tenía la unidad reveladora trabada por el polvo del tóner. Además, estaba bastante sucia de polvo de tóner, tierra y de todo un poco. Estaba en un hotel en construcción, se imaginan.

Desarmé la unidad reveladora y la limpié a fondo y a la impresora le quité todas las tapas y la limpié también. Ahora funciona bien, excepto que al entregar la hoja ya impresa, cuando le falta 1/4 por salir, se detiene y dice que tiene el papel trabado. Supongo que debe ser un sensor, pero no sé cuál es, porque el denominado SR10, no creo que sea. No le veo ningún indicio. El sensor SR5, pudiera ser, porque intensionalmente lo desconecto y la hoja se detiene al empezar a salir del fusor. Pero no veo cuál puede ser el problema.

Recomendaciones, por favor. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2018)

Revisa el switch detector de salida de papel, normalmente se encuentra junto al fusor. Tal ves tenga rota *parte *de la pata del actuador


----------



## albella (Jul 30, 2018)

Interesante. Me imagino que se refiera a SR5. Para probar, lo desconecté y detiene la hoja al llegar a una palanca que está a la salida del fusor. Trataré de desarmarlo, lo que no sé cómo debe ser. Les aviso si puedo sacarlo. Gracias, profesor

Este es el sensor Así es como queda la hoja.

Pero en el caso de la impresora, la hoja sale casi completa. Lo desarmaré.

Puse un fusor nuevo y el problema de que la hoja no sale completa se mantiene. Había dado Error 100 y creí que era humedad en el fusor, pero era el láser. Limpié con limpiador de contactos todo lo refenetne al láser y se quitó el problema, pero sigue quedando sin salir una pequeña parte de la hoja. Es un mínimo. Si fuera una hoja tamaño carta, quizá salía completa, pero es A4. No veo qué sensor le dice a los motores que se detengan y cuál es el que dice que la hoja no ha salido completa, porque sale el cartelito de atasco de hoja.


----------



## albella (Ago 7, 2018)

Bien, descubrí el problema de por qué no se entregaba toda la hoja al final. Al armar la impresora después de la reparación y el mantenimiento, me faltó una pieza por poner el Fixing Gear (adjunto imagen).


----------



## albella (Abr 22, 2019)

Solución a "revise documento" de Canon 1025​
Impresora Canon 1025. Solución "revise documento".
Hola, en 3 impresoras seguidas, me dio este error. Es una pieza que se suelta dentro de la tapa del ADF. Quizá sea relacionado con el sensor SR2004. (imagen 1)
Se quitan estos 4 tornillos. Las patas del sensor deben salir por donde marco los círculos azules. (imagen 2)
El sensor es ese que se ve fuera de lugar y va donde marco con los círculos rojos (imagen 3)
Queda montado así, ver la posición del muelle. (Flecha roja). La pata más larga debe salir por donde marco con flecha azul. (Imagen 4).
Log into Facebook


----------



## albella (Abr 23, 2019)

Hola, amigos. Me trajeron una impresora canon 1025 que se había caído cuando la cambiaban de lugar. No tenía grandes problemas, excepto que la fotocopia por el ADF salía desalineada.
Como recomienda el manual de servicio, hice una hoja marcada con 10 mm por cada borde y medí el resultado de la fotocopia.
La hoja sale con 3.5 mm del borde izquierdo, 15 mm del borde derecho, 13 mm en el borde inferior y 8 mm del borde superior.
Dice el manual que con un par de muellecitos como se muestra en la fig 1, se realiza un ajuste. Hice un anzuelo para cambiar los muelles y que no se me fueran de lugar, porque sabía que iba a ser un problema mayor…. Pero el muellecito se fue…
Ahora no sé cómo zafar toda la pieza para poner el dichoso muellecito en su lugar…
¿Alguna recomendación o indicación, por favor?


----------



## albella (May 7, 2019)

Hola, Tengo 3 unidades de revelado (que es donde va el tóner) de impresoras Canon IR 1025. Cuando instalo 2 de ellas, la impresora, después de un rato dándole vueltas a los motores, no reconoce el tóner. Uno de ellos, que está trabado porque el polvo de revelado está endurecido, ese sí lo reconoce, pero no quiero desrmarlo hasta que sepa dónde está el defecto.
He estado fajao tratando de descubrir por qué no me reconoce el toner, pero no encuentro diferencias ni en el montaje ni en las mediciones de continuidad. No es el contacto ni el cable blanco, no es el muelle interior del cilindro. Aparentemente no es nada. Solo me queda pensar que puede ser el montaje de las varillas que tiene en su interior. No sé si deben tener una posición determinada.
¿Alguna recomendación, por favor?


----------



## LOBITO (May 20, 2019)

¿El toner es el original?


----------



## walgara (Nov 6, 2021)

*S*aludos*.
T*engo la gaveta de esta impresora atascada y no sale.
*A*lguien me puede indicar como hago para destrabarla por que no me deja trabajar.
*G*racias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2021)

walgara dijo:


> *S*aludos*.
> T*engo la gaveta de esta impresora atascada y no sale.
> *A*lguien me puede indicar como hago para destrabarla por que no me deja trabajar.
> *G*racias


Intenta levantando un *poco *la impresora.
Observa si la parte metálica NO está deformada. A veces se deforma la base de la misma y no permite retirar la bandeja


----------



## walgara (Nov 6, 2021)

*S*aludos y gracias *F*ogonazo
*L*a levante vi la parte metalica y no esta deformada. trate de sacarla y sigue trabada.


----------

